# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  military veterans pension email

## murdock

anyone know about the military veterans pension document floating around...appaprently if you served in the sandf before 1994...there is talk about surplus funds to be claimed...

please note this is a rumour at this point in time until i can verify if it is a scam or for real.

if anyone has any details regarding this email please advise.

http://www.saarmourassociation.co.za...istributed.pdf

----------


## Mike C

Hi Murdock - you can catch up on the thread SMS Milvet.

----------


## Christel

Hi Murdock, According to all info we have received so far, this is not a hoax and there are funds available, but you have to apply and then SANDF will check their records, etc, etc, and then decide what type of compensation you qualify for.  Apparently the due date for applications is tomorrow, but according to another source the deadline has been extended with 1 month, but we have not been able to verify this.  I will be able to post more info tonight...

----------


## Just Gone

So are we going to fill that form in and submit or not ???

----------


## Kimanne

Hi, Yes it is a true story. I know someone that went to fill out the forms today. I don't know about the deadline.

----------


## Just Gone

Ok thanks, but do you think the website that murdock mentions above is ok where you can fill it in online and click submit ??

----------


## murdock

i will be going tomorrow to do this at the offices...2 years + all the 3 month camps...we could be in for a few bob apparently...it seems legit.

----------


## dfsa

There were plenty scams on this in the last Two Years. Most asked R80 to process your form for you, claiming that you qualify for R30 000-00 benefits.

They kept stating deadline, deadline to pull people to come and give their sensitive info out at a fee.  Mmmmmmm

The debate on benefits for veterans was discussed in Parliament for a long time.

Anybody that think they will just get a little windfall, no I don't think so. They are purely going to look at your situation and will make available at no cost things like, free military health care, assistance for disabled veterans or their family's etc.



Below are some articles regarding this:

Thousands of military veterans have been thrown a lifeline with a possible R1.5 billion likely to be allocated for socio-economic support by the government. 

The Department of Military Veterans has asked the National Treasury to allocate these funds in a roll-out of benefits for veterans over the next three years. 

This will see eligible military veterans being provided with benefits including medical care, housing and financial support for the education of their dependants. 

The Military Veterans Act says military veterans include those who served in the statutory and non-statutory armed forces. 

This will include former members of the SA Defence Force (SADF) and those from the former liberation movements including Umkhonto we Sizwe (MK) and the Azanian People’s Liberation Army (Apla). 

Military Veterans director-general Tsepe Motumi said the roll-out of these support services would be biased towards those who were historically disadvantaged. But it would also provide enough support for those from the former SADF. 

“Those who were in the SADF used to receive salaries and benefits, while combatants from liberation movements did not enjoy the same benefits. 

“But these services are meant for all them, with the aim of alleviating the suffering of many military veterans who fought to ensure our country is where it is today,” said Motumi. 

Support for the military veterans was an urgent matter as many of them were living under severe conditions without basic services like medical care, he said. 

“Many combatants were not integrated into the SANDF after 1994 for various reasons, including physical suitability. 

“For many of them, life has been challenging because of unemployment and the lack of sufficient support for them. 

“This will be urgently attended to and we hope that they can come forward and declare themselves to be able to access these benefits,” said Motumi. 

The department has already established a database with the names of 57 000 military veterans who are eligible to access the support. 

On Monday, the department will start the second phase of the process of updating its database. 

It has called on military veterans and their families to come forward to be registered on the database. 

This will enable the veterans to receive, among other things, medical care from military hospitals or centres in the areas where they live. 

The department is also in discussions with the Department of Housing about the provision of housing for the veterans. But Motumi also admitted that the roll-out was not without its challenges. 

As a relatively new department, the issue of capacity was a major hurdle, he said. 

There were still many vacancies, especially senior posts, which still need to be filled at the department for it to be fully operational. 

“We are capacitated, but not enough. 

“We have been using the resources of the defence force for most of the work that has been done. 

“But we believe by the end of this financial year (in 2013), we will be fully operational and sufficiently capacitated. It could also be sooner. 

“We will need more money but the R1.5 billion that we have requested from the Treasury is specifically for the roll-out of benefits to the military veterans. 

“It does not include departmental requirements,” he said. 

The department does not have its own building. Motumi said they were expecting the Department of Public Works to provide them with premises. 

“That impacts on the extent to which we are accessible to military veterans and how effective we become, but we are hoping that will be sorted out. 

“We appeal to those military veterans out there who have not yet come forward to do so. 

“This will improve their lives because it creates access to services that they were not able to get before. 

“The compilation of this database is vital to this process because if we do not know about them, we cannot assist them,” said Motumi. 

Further details regarding the process can be found on the department’s website. 

mogomotsi.magome@inl.co.za 

Pretoria News 




2012-04-04
Department of Military Veterans

The Military Veterans Act came into effect on 1 April 2012.

The bill was signed into law in December last year. It was tabled in Parliament in January 2011.

Public hearings on the bill were held in Parliament in March 2011.

The act is designed to:

•    Restore the capability of veterans with disabilities and improve their quality of life
•    Improve the definition of beneficiaries to make it inclusive
•    Clearly spell out the support and benefits to be provided to veterans
•    Establish relevant institutions to give effect to the provisions

The legislation also seeks to:

•    Establish an advisory council on military veterans
•    Establish a military veterans appeal board
•    Set out the responsibilities of the department’s director-general in respect of the military veterans association and its functions
•    Set out the department’s powers and responsibilities

The act also contains a new definition on a military veteran.

A military veteran is any South African citizen “who rendered service to any of the military organisations, statutory and non-statutory, which were involved on all sides of South Africa’s liberation war from 1960 to 1994; or served in the Union Defence Force before 1961; or became members of the new SANDF after 1994; and has completed his or her military training and no longer performs military service, and has not been dishonourably discharged from that military organisation”.

Veterans are to be subjected to a means test in order to establish eligibility.

In addition, assistance will only be provided to a veteran’s dependants if the veteran was legally obliged to support them.

----

The act is legite, but I am not sure if it is a good thing to simply go and give all your personal detail to these institutions.

http://www.saarmourassociation.co.za...istributed.pdf    This document looks legite. However, Given the fact that this should be top news, I can not find the document, nor recent news regarding this on the Department of Defence website.
http://www.dod.mil.za

----------


## murdock

that right there is what makes me suspicious...why are they not making the public aware...ie news ...news papers...as it is going to cost the tax payer billions of rands...surely they would make a big thing of it...

maybe i can finally retire...as i am physically and mentally challenged  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mike C

Hi Murdock - something seems off about this to me.  I went down to our local military station to ask a few questions.  Whereas they did not dismiss it out of hand, they also wondered where all the money was going to come from.  Nevertheless, I was encouraged to go to the local reserve office and register, as it was then "done".  I never went.

Seems to me that if this is legit, then it should be well advertised with proper information rather than hearsay.  People who have missed the sms's etc will be able to take this to court one day (if ever there was any payout) and say that they were not informed.

As those warning against scams say "If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is."

----------


## Just Gone

Ja I am also very wary .  Why would there be a "deadline"  - surely if we were due some payment you are due it !  And it would be publicised.

----------


## murdock

i also decided to go down and find out more...to find a que...4 hours long...sorry mate i dont do ques so i went to the front of the que and started asking questions...nobody is quite sure what is actually go on...even at the gate where i went to ask questions.

so i decided to go to another military base...were there was no que...and as i suspected...not even personel at the sandf know what is actually going on...they informed me that is it has nothing to do with the sandf hence the reason for only one base doing it...all they are doing is verifying that you are registered on the database ...the R10000 rumours which is going around was just to get everyone to go down and register...boy is it working...by the ques i saw this morning.

apparently it might pay off in about 25 years time once they have finalised the court case which is in progress...it apparently has to do with MK veterans getting paid out...it is unconstitutional that they get paid out and we dont...so like the firearms kak that got everyone to hand in their firearms which also worked because 90 % of the people i know handed in their firearms...it a pending court case which could go on for many years to come.

another thing to consider surely if this was for real they would have made a public notice and indicated were to register etc.

facts 

the document on the internet is a fraudulant document and and cannot be used
you cannot fill in any document and send it via email fax etc
there is no fee you have to pay for giving away this information
this has nothing to do with the sandf...it is a veterans association pension scheme and have to report to a location where the association is carrying out the registration in person
it is merly to verify that you are registered on the system...much like fica
there is no payout...it is purely to verify that you are registered on their database
the deadline has been moved to 16 july 2012 for you to register if you want to.

the way i see it...it just another rumour floating around and it could be a means of mobilising the troops if they are required for active duty in the near future


99 % of the people i asked while walking to the front of the que indicated that they had heard "today" was the cuttoff and if they didnt register by today would loose out on the payout and only heard about it this morning.

----------


## Gregg Munstermann

If you are going to register why not just do it on line in the link provided by murdock? I went to Military Base 84 at 184 Old Fort Road in Durban today and there where hundreds of people queuing to register? If it was a scam the military base would not be registering the people?

----------


## Just Gone

> If you are going to register why not just do it on line in the link provided by murdock? I went to Military Base 84 at 184 Old Fort Road in Durban today and there where hundreds of people queuing to register? If it was a scam the military base would not be registering the people?



Because I think we are a bit scared of giving out personal details.

----------


## murdock

> If you are going to register why not just do it on line in the link provided by murdock? I went to Military Base 84 at 184 Old Fort Road in Durban today and there where hundreds of people queuing to register? If it was a scam the military base would not be registering the people?


you cannot register online...you have to do it in person.
the document in the link is not valid.
how long did you wait in the que?
did anyone there actually know what was going on and why you were registering...in other words did they give you some form of documentation or proof that you registered and why you were registering?

----------


## gac

It smacks of just being a political pawn to "assist" battling ex-struggle vets and pacify their discontent with being ignored for their personal sacrifices. 
There is vey little chance that previously advantaged population groups will benefit in any way me thinks. I aint going to waste any precious time waiting in line to register for this.

----------


## Justloadit

Maybe they are measuring the opposition, so that they know what they are up against when the sh!t starts hitting the fan.

----------


## Blurock

Updating the data base... :Batman:

----------


## Just Gone

Apparantly this was on the radio yesterday and is above board, but they do a means test - so it is for those vets that dont have jobs etc and were injured etc

----------


## Christel

An update - how to register:  You only need your ID and Address, they don't even ask for your name & surname at first:

Here is how you can register as a Military Veteran: 

Website 
In your Internet browser type in: http://www.militaryveterans.co.za 
On the home page is a register banner where you need to enter your Province, First Name, Surname, ID Number, Mobile Number and Combat Name (optional) 

Mobi site 
On your mobile phone browser type in: http://milvet.qkey.co.za 
1. You will see a register banner where you need to enter your Province, First Name, Surname, ID Number, Mobile Number and Combat Name (optional)
2. When you are already registered you will and you return here you will have the option to register your comrades 

SMS 
Keyword: DMV 
SMS the key word DMV to 40939
You will receive an SMS helping you complete your registration
You will be requested to enter your details as follows:
Province First Name Surname ID Number Mobile Number *Combat Name
Your combat name must have a * in front of it 

Voice Call 
Dial: 0873 101010 
On your phone dial:
0873 101010 
and when the voice prompt asks you for your “Q” number, type in:
368
and follow the voice prompts 

Facebook 
In your Internet browser type in: http://www.facebook.com/VeteransSA 
On the Welcome screen is a register banner where you need to enter your Province, First Name, Surname, ID Number, Mobile Number and Combat Name (optional) 

Twitter 
In your Internet browser type in: http://twitter.com/#!/VeteransSA 
You can follow the Department Military Veterans tweets on a regular basis and find the necessary links to channel above where you can register

----------


## murdock

thanks for keeping us informed...

if this will help the 32 battalion veterans...i would agree with it...as they got the short end of the stick...moving over from angola...ex fnla troops...to support sandf in the war against swapo and fapla...now stuck in a country with little support...supporting ex terrorists mk...well we all have to have an open mind when it comes to political issues in this country.

all that money wasted in swa  (namibia)and angola...for what? all those years i wasted in angola for what? the prime of my life...17 (still a kid)...18 and 19 wasted for what? it took me 7 years to qualify as an electrician because of all those years wasted national service 3 month camps...year after year.

----------


## MGM

I have done my 2 years + camps. I can not trust any government department with my personal information. The least they know, the better.

----------


## Dave A

The DG:Military Veterans was on TV this morning saying you have to report in person to register - they're not accepting any of the forms circulating online.

The basic message was you need to report to any military base to register, and the registration period is up until 13th July 2012.

----------


## murdock

yip i see they ran an ad on tv last night....typical the original date has already expired and then they run an ad with a week left to register...

----------


## desA

Who on earth want to be involved with yet another military outreach? Nothing has ever been for nothing in ZA.

Watch the fine-print of the forms you fill in - they could very well entrap you, going forwards.

----------


## murdock

one of the question on the form is "are you disable"  and considering we had one of the most powerfull armies...they could be onto something  :Big Grin:  just going off at a tangent...you just never know what they are up to.

----------


## twinscythe12332

just saw an ad on SABC giving a few different numbers for the different provinces.

----------


## dfsa

I think Dave must move the other thread into this one or just combine them. Same questions and answers get asked and repeated in different threads.

http://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/s...terans-pension

----------


## Dave A

> I think Dave must move the other thread into this one


Similar, but different in some critical areas - most notably thread title  :Wink:

----------


## rosa bester

where must u apply for this

----------


## rosa bester

> Hi, Yes it is a true story. I know someone that went to fill out the forms today. I don't know about the deadline.


if it is true where do u have to go to fill out the forms  i will appreciate some information

----------


## murdock

fact the dead line has been moved to the 31 july with effect from 3 pm this afternoon...

fact ... what is actually going on and what this is all about..nobody...not even the sandf members who are doing the registration know what it is all about...and how i know this...i took the time to go and stand in the que for an hour and as i got to the gate they decided to close the gate at 3 pm and told everyone home because it has been extended...typical goverment organistion...no consideration for people who had driven for miles to register...taken a half  day off work to register knowing how imcompetant goverment departments are...and many other reasons...just to mention a few

there are so many rumours flying around at the moment...but from the horses mouth this afternoon...nobody actually knows what it is all about...

some say....it was an under hand thing that they were trying to payout so called MK soliders...but it some people got to hear about it and it turns out it is unconstitutional what they were attempting to do...

some say...some say the anc goverment(zuma and his team) are worried about the youth league uprising and so they trying to get all the ex sandf members registered so that they can call them up if they are needed in astate of emergency.


some say...that there is a R10 000 payout with a R1200 monthly for all ex sandf and MK soliders

some say...they didnt expect the turnout from the ex sandf memebers (you dangle R10 000 under anyones nose you gona get a reaction) they would be bankrupt before they even started paying out...they were hoping just to slip a few hundred thousand rand to the mk memebers

some say...you have to wonder why they only started advertising this after the original cutt of date which was the 30 june...and are now more conccerned about a riot from all the ex sandf members

well here is my take on the whole thing...i believe this is not all bad...what we as ex sandf member...should be doing is keep the rumour going and start joining the closest commando unit in your area...so that if the shit does hit the fan we are at least not left finger up our backsides without any firearms...this way we are not starting a opposition like the anc did...we are merly joining forces with the goverment to protect our families and properties form land graps etc...like the military veterans did in zim...we would at least be using our resources to protect ourselves...namely the sandf

think carefully about what i am saying...with malama and the youth trying to push zuma out of goverment...they have taken most white people firearms away...they have been putting a lot of pressure on the awb and breaking up their strongholds...if or should i say when the youth league take over from zuma...what do you think is going to be the next step...the farms...the banks...the mines...our houses.

look what has happened in all other coutries in africa...ethnic cleansing...just a thought...think about it

off the top of my head i could name 5 incidents of violent crimes which have happened to people close to me be it work or family...this week...not this year...this week...dont you think it is time we started looking inot ways to make it safer for all south africans...at leas tif you belong to a commando unit in your area...you could setup safety patrols closer to home instead of always going inot the locations and protecting everyone elses families...it is about time we started protecting our own families...and this would be a great.

----------


## JoeX

This was the response my friend got...
The Chairman of the Council of Military Veterans' Organisation of South Africa thanks you for your email.

Due to the huge volume of registration enquiries it will take awhile to respond as we are all volunteers trying to assist you.

All contact forms will be captured and then sent to the Department of Military Veterans for the next registration phase. You do not have to go and register.

The cut off dates mentioned are only due to the fact that the Reserve Force members will be withdrawn at the end of July. Registration will continue for years to come.

Please note there is no R30,000 payout, this is just a rumour.

Should you be interested in receiving a weekly veteran newsletter please send an email to godfrey@ninefoxtrot.org.

Should you wish to join a military veteran organisation you can send an email to nationalpresident@salegion.org

Thank you.

They want to see where all the old soldiers are.. keeping tabs...

----------


## murdock

seems the sandf have money to spend...just not for all the suckers who wasted years of their lives in a bush war which had nothing to do with SA considering SWA is now namibia...the wool was pulled over our eyes...here we were in a bush war thousands of km away from home...while the anc were laughing at us...bombing our families right on our door step...it is a pub joke that i spent 20 months in the bush...to protect my family and make sure i am safe at home...or so they drummed into us...yet get blown up in magoos bar by (*edited because i am not sure of the term which should be used) "mcbride" who is now the chief of police.

*what was mcbride? a terrorist or a freedom fighter and is there a difference? either way does it make it right to kill innocent people?

i am unhappy with the way white people are being discriminated against...when it comes to employment and contracts...considering...youngster who are just out of school had nothing to do with appartheid...should they be discrimanted against...would that give them the right to go around killing inocent people...if they called themselves freedom fighters...the other question is why are the people who were behind the whole appartheid regime not being discimanted against...the old NPs..they seem to still be living the life...not short of anything...yet as a normal south african...there are many policies and restrictions...ie bbee etc

listening to the radio last night...while working in the workshop...i was listening to the dj complaining about the white person who was complaining about indians not paying white car guards...one person called in and said he should open his mind and move on...then i ask...why are we stilled reffered to as black white and indian in a democratic south africa...i agree lets move on...i beleive if we could all just see past the colour of of skin...we could all help each other in a positive way.






http://business.iafrica.com/news/808484.html

----------


## Caroline Imaging

I am a little confused that I wanna find some useful info about pdf, when I typed the search word pdf, I come here, although you talked about here dose not has close relationship with pdf, but they are nice info without any doubt.

----------


## flaker

[QUOTE=murdock;72891]shere we were in a bush war thousands of km away from home...



*what was mcbride? a terrorist or a freedom fighter and is there a difference? either way does it make it right to kill innocent people?


So what were all these thousands of "soldiers of the bush" doing there. Who created the war? Who was being killed? those SANDF soldiers were "freedom fighters"?
I'm confused...







[

----------

